# AC forklift motor in datsun pickup



## 71datsun (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello,
I have an AC forklift motor that I want to use in my 71 Datsun pickup. The motor does not have a tag on it so I would appreciate any help identifying it. It is from a Caterpillar forklift, is wound for 4-pole, and has a diameter of 9.5in. based on Google and help from a forklift motor/controller sales tech, I'm assuming that it is a 48V, 20kW motor.

My goal is to be able to drive the truck to work so I will need a 25 mile one-way range (assuming I can charge at work), and be able to go 50mph. I have been looking at the Sevcon G4865 controller because it seems to match the capability of the motor and it can "automatically define and optimize parameters for Induction AC motors."

According to my calculations, the continuous current rating of 260A and running the motor at 60V gets me 15.6kW (11.6hP), which would result in a top speed of about 45mph, assuming that I get the gearing right. 45mph is probably not acceptable for my commute so I'm trying to determine if this motor is going to meet my needs at all.

My questions:
1. Can I run a 48V AC induction motor at 60V and get more power out of it?
2. if I provide better cooling, can I run the controller at power ratings closer to the 2-minute "peak" value of 650A?
3. Know any way to better identify the motor?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Just a rough guess, no it is too small.

Yes, you can run it at a higher voltage, but as in all things experimental, the result is uncertain.

{My guess,} only use this motor if you have enough gearing, reduce the trucks weight severely and have a powerfull battery pack.

Just my guess. There are others more experienced than me hanging out here.

Miz


----------

